# MacBook Pro: Selecting and installing cheaper RAM



## Harvey (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello everyone.

I waited and my prayers were answered, so now I can go buy a new Macbook Pro and Macbook for my wife.

I have heard that buying RAM from Apple is not recommended as it is crazy expensive. I have also heard that a brand of RAM called "Crucial" is highly recommended.

Does anyone have any other RAM purchase location recommendations?

Also, I plan to get teh 2.5 GHz 15" MacBook Pro, and the lowest end new model MacBook. I want to max out the RAM on both of them. I haven't purchased RAM for years, back when we talked abotu SDRAM vs regular RAM and what not, so I'm a bit out of date.

What format of RAM do I need to get for these machines? Is there a certain number of, are they called SIMMS or DIMMS? Like physical "things of RAM" that I need get to fit them into the laptop in order to max them out? I understand that often machines have RAM preinstalled that is not removable so only a few slots are free.

I am confident that with some web instructions I'll be able to get into the laptop and install the RAM myself. I have installed RAM on old 486's and what not back in the day.

Anyway, thanks for the help!

- Harvey


----------



## Kees Buijs (Mar 4, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> IWhat format of RAM do I need to get for these machines? Is there a certain number of, are they called SIMMS or DIMMS? Like physical "things of RAM" that I need get to fit them into the laptop in order to max them out? I understand that often machines have RAM preinstalled that is not removable so only a few slots are free.
> 
> - Harvey



Although i am not sure what goes into the notebooks exactly, in general laptops now use ddr-667 memory, which are reasonable priced (at least compared to the 486 memory pricing).

I am not know with the available memory brands, but the most important is the brand of memory chips. Big names use chips from high quality. Kingston is a world wide well reputed brand.

I should not take apple's memory as it will not give you extra warranty on the machines. Save yourself the money.

Installation is easy, the most difficult thing is to find out how to open the machines to get to the memory slots.

Find out of the memory configuration is, it is often configure with 2 modules, so all memory have to be replaced (instead of adding a second module of the same size).

Ask the shop you buy the machines for assistance and they might have fairly priced memory available.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 4, 2008)

OWC Ram might be cheaper, plus it is guaranteed. 

Then there is always RamSeeker. Just remember to buy from a vendor that guarantees their Ram.


----------



## SGilbert (Mar 4, 2008)

I just ordered a new MBP.  It comes with 2 GB (2x1 GB) and will purchase from OWC their OWC brand 4 GB (2x2 GB) for $100 and get their credit for my 2 GB of $20. (Not the greatest, but better than nothing.)  $80 is a great price for a total of 4 GB RAM.   It's a total shame, however, that Apple sees fit to charge outrageous RAM prices to upgrade.

OWC carries 4 brands of RAM.  All guaranteed compatible with identical specs.  I see no reason to pay extra for the brand names.


----------



## macworks (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.datamem.com/apple-memory.asp


----------



## Harvey (Mar 13, 2008)

Is it possible to buy cheap RAM inside of a brick and morter shop? If so, which brands do you recommend?


----------



## Kees Buijs (Mar 14, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Is it possible to buy cheap RAM inside of a brick and morter shop? If so, which brands do you recommend?



Yes. Ask which brand they have and try to match them against 'garanteed' brands from other (web)shops. If the same brand, you are reasonable oke to buy. Also ask them if they garantee proper function for your mac.


Good luck, Kees


----------

